# CA Glue finishing



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys I am hearing a lot about CA Glue finishing how much do you use , what grade . and how do you apply it .I have never tried it and would like to. :icon_confused:


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I assume you're talking about small turnings like pens and bottle stoppers and such...

The trick with CA is to use boiled linseed oil. Apply BLO to the turning and burn it in with a folded paper towel to dry it. Then put three or four drops of BLO on a folded paper towel and put a couple drops of CA on top of the BLO. With the lathe at medium speed apply the CA back and forth and generate a little heat for about 6 or 8 seconds then let off. Do it over and over and over until you build a good finish.

I use a slower setting CA I got at Woodcraft. In normal gluing applications it is a 30 minute set, 4 or 5 minute cure I think. The hotter CA's that dry in a few seconds won't work well. 

There are some great vids on youtube on CA pen finishing.

You can use micromesh if you want but I've found that Hut's plastic polish really makes my CA finished pens look great. I've found the micromesh unnecessary since beginning to use the BLO method.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you I'll have to get some .BLO and try it ,Were can I get it in small quantity's. ( about a quart).
I am on a very tight budget .


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

toolman Steve said:


> Thank you I'll have to get some .BLO and try it ,Were can I get it in small quantity's. ( about a quart).
> I am on a very tight budget .


Most hardware stores sell it by the quart (by the paint thinner). It helps to have an applicator bottle of some sort.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks T.M. I will cheek them out when I go out tomorrow. I will show the pens when i finish them.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out this video. It explains the CA/BLO finish technique.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Fred.
This is what i was looking for. Looks simple enough . Now I just have to try it.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve here is another good video on applying ca/blo.





 
Hope it helps too.
John


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks John 
This will really help , my pen just don't stay shiny enough with just friction polish .


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

This method will keep them shiny for a long long time. It is essentially a plastic coat finish on the wooden pen. If you put CA glue and then put it to the Beall Buffing system......You can almost use it as a mirror.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

This is great guys .
a buffing system would be nice but right now it out of the question . Scene the accident money is nonexistent .I have to buy pen kits 10 at a time. I will have to do with out for now.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

You can make a system for about $35. I did it. I will have to post some pics on how when I get a chance. It is not difficult and the buffing compounds are the most important part.

I will post in the near future.


----------

